# Remarketing - Google Analytics



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Low and behold, a year after first getting an analytics account, I finally just got around to getting the tracking set up and webmaster tools as well. 

If I understand correctly, if I want to see additional demographic data such as gender and age and interests of visitors, I will need to do some backend changes. That's fine, but the part that causes me to hesitate in enabling this part of analytics, if I am reading correctly, is that the visitor will have to read and accept some sort of permission allowing me to see the additional data. Not sure I want all that for my visitors. 

Anyone doing or not doing this and any good reasons why or why not? It's amazing the information that will become available. It'll be a few days or weeks maybe I bet just learning all I can do and how I can benefit with analytics.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

John,
Where are you seeing something that requires users to accept and agree?


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

https://support.google.com/analytics/answer/2700409

I could be misunderstanding this Chris. I'm learning. 

After updating the tracking code to support Display Advertising, I also need to update the privacy policy, which it talks about in the link provided in this post.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

john wich one did you install?? universal analytics??


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Ultimate said:


> https://support.google.com/analytics/answer/2700409
> 
> I could be misunderstanding this Chris. I'm learning.
> 
> After updating the tracking code to support Display Advertising, I also need to update the privacy policy, which it talks about in the link provided in this post.


Ah, looks like you are looking at Universal Analytics, I have not used that, i find I get plenty of info from Google Analytics, Webmaster tools and StatCounter. Sure somebody will more experience will be along soon.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Chris and Dave,

I installed http://wordpress.org/plugins/google-analytics-for-wordpress/ yesterday afternoon. It gave an immediate tracking confirmation and began showing data about 8 hours later. It seems that it may be limited on the provision of demographics. Am I trying to do something outside of the realm of what I have? 

In my attempt to copy/paste the google analytics script into my header for tracking, I read that in order to receive the additional demographics and information report data, I need to do this. Which is the point at which I decided to just install the plug in I mentioned in the first paragraph.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Ultimate said:


> Chris and Dave,
> 
> I installed http://wordpress.org/plugins/google-analytics-for-wordpress/ yesterday afternoon. It gave an immediate tracking confirmation and began showing data about 8 hours later. It seems that it may be limited on the provision of demographics. Am I trying to do something outside of the realm of what I have?
> 
> In my attempt to copy/paste the google analytics script into my header for tracking, I read that in order to receive the additional demographics and information report data, I need to do this. Which is the point at which I decided to just install the plug in I mentioned in the first paragraph.


John, it is doable, but IMHO, I don't think it is necessary at this point. When you start getting more traffic to your site, drilling down that deep may be needed, but I think there are plenty of other things that you could be spending your time on.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Chris thanks. I will take your advice then and leave it be.


----------



## Joe Lucier (Jan 28, 2014)

I would put efforts into authorship if I were you .


----------

